# Toshiba Satellite Loose Power Jack



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

My laptop battery is not receiving a charge from the AC, nor will the laptop run on AC power alone. If I move the charger around a bit, it will get a charge but quickly drop it a minute or two later. 

After doing some troubleshooting, I've come to the conclusion that the power jack is loose. I've tried to find DIY repair guides on the web, but I can't find anything to help with my particular laptop (Toshiba Satellite, L505D-LS5005). All other guides are for laptops with the power jack directly attached to the motherboard, but my laptops power jack isn't attached directly to it. 

My laptop is no longer under warranty. If I need to, I know how to disassemble/reassemble my laptop.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi corpulent,

Try this one see if it helps at all.

How to take apart and remove motherboard from a Toshiba Satellite L505 or Satellite L505D laptop


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

That guide only shows how to disassemble the laptop. It gives no instructions on how to fix the power jack.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats all i could find, the mount for the jack might be what is broken, you would have to take it apart to see what is broke if anything.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

I have opened up the laptop. The mounting does not seem broken, but the jack moves around everytime I attempt to plug the AC in. When I try holding the jack in place, the laptop sometimes gets power, but quickly loses it again whenever I let go.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would start by getting a new jack and go from there.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have the type of DC Jack that is not soldered to the motherboard, then the Jack usually mounts into the laptop base in a tongue and groove fashion. It's possible that a mounting piece has broken on the plastic base. It happens a lot. Look closely at where the DC Jack mounts. As a last resort, you could use a little bit of JB Weld to permanently mount that sucker if a tab is broken.


----------



## corpulent (Apr 18, 2011)

DC Power Jack w/ Cable for Toshiba Satellite L505 L505D | eBay

Here is a link to the type of power jack my laptop is using. The mount doesnt seem to be broken, but it seems that their was something like glue that was used to attach the bottom of the power jack to the bottom half of the laptop casing, which is no longer there. Is it possible that this might be causing my problems? Does the jack have to be touching the casing in order to work?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you look at the black end of that picture in the ebay auction, you'll see a groove. That end will slide down into a slot on the computer base. Usually the top cover for your laptop secures it, but there may be a glue on the bottom too. I can't think of an easier way to explain it other than the way a shelf or a kitchen drawer may be assembled - it's a tongue & groove or dadoe/rabet configuration. 

You could put a little dab of super glue or epoxy on the bottom of the jack to hold it in place, but don't go crazy. I've seen people make a mess out of them which makes it impossible to replace the jack w/o hacking up the base once covered in glue..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

If the jack is worn and not making good contact with the plug end then using the original one glued in place probably won't make a difference.


----------

